# Oscar Ratti.



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

I picked  up a copy of the current issue of the Journal of Asian Martial Arts  today and learned  that Oscar Ratti died on 11 August 200 at 76 years of age.

He is best known as the co-author, with his wife Adele Westbrook, of the book *Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere: An Illustrated Introduction*, one of the best-known and most appreciated books on Aikido in English. He made otehr contributions to the martial arts, however. He was also an artist who contributed 9 covers to JAMA.

I had not known that he was born and raised in Italy, where he studied law and was a Greco-Roman wrestling champion and skilled judoka, before coming to the U.S. where he began his study of Aikido.

This is a significant loss for the Japanese arts.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 2, 2005)

:asian:

Damn good book he wrote.

Wrist locks all around in rememberance


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 2, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Paul B (Dec 3, 2005)

This is sad news indeed for the Aikido community and all the people worldwide who have gained a better understanding of Aikido through his work.

He will be missed.:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 7, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Dec 7, 2005)

.:asian:


----------

